# Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?



## Administrator (16. Januar 2005)

*Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Harlekin (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*

Was, welcher "Spot" denn?


----------



## KONNAITN (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*



			
				Harlekin am 16.01.2005 02:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was, welcher "Spot" denn?


Ich kannte sie bisher auch nicht. Aber da mir Quickpolls äußerst wichtig sind ^^ habe ich  recherchiert  und stimme nach reiflicher Überlegung für den zweiten.


----------



## maxx2003 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*

Was fürn TV Spot???  
Hab noch nie einen im Fernsehen gesehen.
Eine komische Umfrage...


----------



## Phade (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*



			
				maxx2003 am 16.01.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was fürn TV Spot???
> Hab noch nie einen im Fernsehen gesehen.
> Eine komische Umfrage...




Ist auf der Starseite rot verlinkt!


----------



## maxx2003 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*



			
				Phade am 16.01.2005 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auf der Starseite rot verlinkt!


Meinst du die Startseite von der PCGH?  
Hab keine Startseite, wo was rot verlinkt ist.
Liegt am Popupblocker...


----------



## lowwriter (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*



			
				maxx2003 am 17.01.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 16.01.2005 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er  meint die News. Ganz oben unter den TOP News.


Und die heissen nicht TV Spots, weil sie im TV zu sehen sind, sondern weil einer bald zu sehen sein soll 


Der 2. ist besser, weil lustiger, wegen der ANfangsszene. DIe ist einfach nur geil, wie der gegen die Tür läuft!!!


----------



## bigfraggle (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher TV-Spot zu Siedler E.d.K. gefällt Ihnen besser?*

http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=341120


----------

